# My first Space marine army



## ogrebane (May 3, 2009)

Hi everyone. Im a n00b to 40k so I dont know much about space marines. I have read Gaunts ghosts and some last chancers and am currently reading the HH to get an idea of what marines are like.

Anyway a few months ago a friend bought 3 AoBR boxes to build a cheap ork army so I thought it was such a good idea I bought one myself then traded and bought his marines.

So now I am going to build a marine army.

Chapter name and doctrine. Dont know yet and its Codex based on IF or IH
Planet: Not sure but mining planet
Color scheme: yellow with black hazard markings. And maybe some offset with black.

I intend to do a full company including vehicles.

So what I have so far.
AoBR 4 sets
40 tactical marines AoBR
4 Dreds AoBR
20 termies AoBR
4 Captains (I will do some mods to turn some of em into other characters
1 box marines (10)
1 Captain box
1 bike
1 land speeder.

Anyway the company I have chosen will be 3rd company. For the fluff I will have 2 tech marines as they are used more on a mining world.

OK so here are some stuff I have done so far









My first Dred. His name is furion. I havent done much weathering and battle damage before so whilst its not the best I am happy with my first attempt. Yellow doesnt reall show up well in photos as the shading is shows so much in this shot.

I am going for bases that look like they are still on board the ship. they will be a crusading army.









A couple or marines from the 3rd tactical.









A couple of termies from 1st company as support for the 3rd company.


----------



## ogrebane (May 3, 2009)

A couple of things Im working on









some of the command squad








Librarian. Apparently he cant have a pistol but I read he could. Mabe Ill change it when I get a spare weapon (40k bits box isnt very big yet)









My ven dred called Perillion. I want to do him in the repair bay being fixed by a servitor (If thats what you call them)


----------



## ogrebane (May 3, 2009)

Made some changes to the Ven dred will post when I get some pics.









Here is the tool kit with some tools to use to fix the dred. Not sure what tools you would use to fix a dred.









Tool box on top of rhino I am scratch building. I have done the tracks for 1 side now (aint they a [email protected]# to build)


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Your a noob to 40k? Really because that painting is great, really bloody great. Your greenstuff work is also very high. You a former fantasy player are you?

I love your librarain conversion, its really high quality. Looking forward to seing more of your army as it progresses.


----------



## Dalamarth (May 26, 2009)

I thought Libs could have a pistol too... Maybe I'm behind the times.


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

simply amazing +rep from me i hope you live in WA cose id love to catch up and get some tips off you.... 

i wonder if you can PM me on how you do your yellow's and work with plasticard... or just post it here!


----------



## ogrebane (May 3, 2009)

I played fantasy for 12 years heres one of my fantasy minis.








Made this for OZ06 GD but didnt get into the finals.

Sorry I live in Brissy so wont be seeing you in WA but anytime your in Qld let me know. If you like I will do a wip on the next unit. I want to do alot of conversions (Love conversions) so I can put all that in for the whole tactical squad if you like.

have yet to play a game but after the next WH tourney I hope to get a few games in. Im intrigues by the differences between it and fantasy.

Cheers guys


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Ah well that explains it all then. Great Orge by the way, what rules do you use for him?


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

sounds great i love conversions too! i am not as good at green stuff asyou but i have only been doing this a few months now! well atleast the greenstuff and conversion side of things.

id appreciate if you can check out my BT log (in my sig) and give me some comments on my conversions and painting.

the painting yellow and plasticard tips would help heaps


----------



## Trevor Drake (Oct 25, 2008)

This stuff is amazing by any standard. That yellow is great too, Its rare to see one that well done. +rep


----------



## jetstreamnz (Jun 9, 2009)

These look really good, make sure you keep us updated!


----------



## Veritax (Sep 20, 2008)

Really great stuff. Not alot to add fluff is what makes an army yours.
And post more as you go along 
+ rep


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Very cool. The dread is awsome. I like the sprinkling of Space crusade parts as well. Very nostalgic. +rep.


----------



## ogrebane (May 3, 2009)

Sorry for the lack of posts. Ive been on holidays and havent done much painting.

I was asked about how I paint yellow so I will give a step by. I have a few pics but yellow doesnt show up very well so I will redo them at a later date.

Anyway to begin.
1. Clean mini etc and undercoat white. You dont have to be finicky on this. Spray from the top of the mini and leave some of the plastic exposed in the lower area giving you instant shading.

2. I thin my paints so for a base coat I use sunburst yellow thined 1 to 1. I give it 2-3 coats to make sure it is covered well.

3. Wash with either snakebite or flesh wash. Must water down 4 to 1 minimum.

4. Now I like to go from dark to light and also I dont use multi layers I wet blend. So with the watered down SBL paint the shaded area or lower area. Now dont clean you brush but now dip in watered down yellow. Paint should mix on the brush. Use this to blend next lightest level. Continue to cover the ligheter areas using more yellow.

5. Highlits are the same. Use straight yellow then dip brush in watered down white and paint highlighted area. Once you have the effect you want you can use the watered down white to do the extreme high lights.

I will post pics when I can get some good one.


----------



## ogrebane (May 3, 2009)

Sorry for the lack of updates. I have a few projects on the go and IM also a slow painter.

here are a few WIP shots. I think you can see in the termies how I blend the yellow and snake bite to get teh darker yellow color.

Still havent come up with a name yet for the chapter but no hurry I guess.

So here is a WIP of the captain
















Tactical squad sgt and troop









Some termies.
















Let me know what you think. I assume that the Libraian is panted blue. I am stil going to do yellow armoured bits as well as a red shoulder pad for 3rd company.

Cheers


----------

